# Numbness after banging finger



## Leoskee

I hammered my left index finger 2 weeks ago for the first time ever. The tip of my finger is still numb. Is this normal? I knew it would hurt but it feels almost as if my nerve endings were screwed up from the blow.


----------



## buletbob

Leoskee said:


> I hammered my left index finger 2 weeks ago for the first time ever. The tip of my finger is still numb. Is this normal? I knew it would hurt but it feels almost as if my nerve endings were screwed up from the blow.


 One of my men smashed the tip of my ring finger a few years ago. wound up breaking the bone at the tip into a hundred pieces. today the finger feels fine, except for the fact it looks like a round ball at the end. you should be fine in a few weeks. Next time concentrate on hitting the other nail. HA HA. good luck.


----------



## Leah Frances

That'll happen. If it is impairing your ability to use your finger you might want to mention it to your doc. If it just still feels 'funny' you'll probably be ok in a few weeks.

Been there, done that.... Once, I slammed my pinky in a door and it was tingly for two months.


----------



## Leoskee

Seems like a silly post but I figured I'd ask. Ironically I wasn't even holding a nail at the time. I held the nail and hit it twice gently to set it in place. I then moved my fingers off of the nail and took a full swing at it. Low and behold I missed and got my finger instead. I was using my hand because I was in a bad spot above the water heater and needed to lean in in order to hammer the nail.


----------



## ARI001

I'd mention it to your doctor. It's probably nothing more then nerve damage from the blow but numbness in the fingers can be attributed as early warning signs for other more serious things. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## NailedIt

When I started framing I bought a nice shiny fiberglass handled Craftsman rip-claw hammer, a big whoppin' 16oz smooth-faced hammer. After a couple weeks of torment from the guys on the crew, plus a half dozen smashed digits I went out and got a wood handled milled faced Vaughan California framing hammer. The good thing was that the glancing blows and flying nails were pretty much over, but the first time I got myself with that fresh raw milling on the face I just about tore half my thumb off, plus had the pain of smashing it with a full-on strike. 

Recently I've developed carpal tunnel-esque symptoms from using hammers, trowels, etc... that never were there when I was a full-time carpenter. I've never had numbness last more than a couple days from smashing my fingers though...


----------

